# Daryl Griffith's Zombies: The Musical



## Daryl

I suppose that it's about time that I posted this here. Enjoy. Or not...!









About Zombies — Zombies: The Musical







www.zombiesthemusical.com


----------



## Rob Elliott

Freak yes Daryl - I wanna see it!

"Not as bad as I expected" - that review alone will put butts in the seats. Love that.

I recognize some members of the pit band.


----------



## Daryl

Rob Elliott said:


> Freak yes Daryl - I wanna see it!


You'll have to fly over, as it's London only at the moment.


Rob Elliott said:


> "Not as bad as I expected" - that review alone will put butts in the seats. Love that.


There is nothing like a backhanded compliment.


Rob Elliott said:


> I recognize some members of the pit band.


The 2FM crowd. We're all involved in some way.


----------



## wst3

Hey Rob - maybe we can split a plane???


----------



## Rob Elliott

wst3 said:


> Hey Rob - maybe we can split a plane???



deal - but I call cargo bay for the FIRST half of the trip.


----------



## Arbee

Congrats Daryl, hope it goes really, really well! Sounds like a lot of fun and great to see someone "having a go"


----------



## Daryl

Arbee said:


> Congrats Daryl, hope it goes really, really well! Sounds like a lot of fun and great to see someone "having a go"


Thanks for the support. It is all getting very real now. Casting announcement to go out later today, and rehearsals starting on Monday.


----------



## Daryl

And here is a link to a few BTS video vlogs, in case anyone is interested.









Zombies: The Musical







www.youtube.com


----------



## wst3

Rob Elliott said:


> deal - but I call cargo bay for the FIRST half of the trip.


Sounds good to me, I want to arrive nice and rested... wait...


----------



## Daryl

Casting announced. Into rehearsals on Monday.


----------



## Mike Greene

Wow! This looks (and sounds) really, really good!


----------



## Daryl

Mike Greene said:


> Wow! This looks (and sounds) really, really good!


Thanks, Mike. Let's hope people turn up to see it, and that they enjoy it as well..!


----------



## Daryl

Rehearsals all done. Staggered through a full run today. Not bad at all. So two days off for learning remaining lines, day of tech, dress rehearsal, and we get going on Wednesday night. Getting very exciting.


----------



## Daryl

Opening night done. Went quite well. Apparently I'm very funny. Who knew...!


----------



## Daryl

Didn't ask for reviews, but not going to complain about this.


----------



## José Herring

It's like Aladdin meets Zombieland. Crazy enough to be really successful. 

Best of luck.


----------



## José Herring

Rob Elliott said:


> Freak yes Daryl - I wanna see it!
> 
> "Not as bad as I expected" - that review alone will put butts in the seats. Love that.
> 
> I recognize some members of the pit band.


The only quoted review that really matter. Sure you can get glowing reviews from a few critics. That's their job. But, to get a lukewarm approval from your significant other when it comes to your work. Priceless.


----------



## Daryl

So far she's enjoying it. I've roped her in as props mistress, so at least she can now say that she's been on the off-WestEnd stage...!


----------



## wst3

Well done!!!


----------



## Daryl

Last night done. Zombies is no more. Standing ovation for the "author". I'm just basking in the glory now...!


----------



## rudi

Oh gosh!!! How come I missed this...


----------



## Daryl

rudi said:


> Oh gosh!!! How come I missed this...


Sorry you missed it. Hopefully, if I can find financial backing for a fully staged show, you'll be able to come to it. There has been a lot of interest, but obviously it's early days for actually getting someone to plonk down the dosh. That's the tricky bit...!


----------



## rudi

I hope you can get the necessay financial backing.
It'd be great to catch the show.
Fingers crossed for you and the cast!!!


----------



## Daryl

The latest update is that we have now uploaded some footage from the showcase; a sizzle reel and a couple of the songs.

https://www.zombiesthemusical.com/


----------



## Rob Elliott

Daryl said:


> The latest update is that we have now uploaded some footage from the showcase; a sizzle reel and a couple of the songs.
> 
> https://www.zombiesthemusical.com/


You're sick (lyrics)!!!!!! ROFL!!!!!


----------



## Daryl

Rob Elliott said:


> You're sick (lyrics)!!!!!! ROFL!!!!!


Er; thank you. I think...!


----------



## Rob Elliott

Daryl said:


> Er; thank you. I think...!



Oh yea - folks in the seats are gonna love this. Excellent!


----------



## Daryl

Rob Elliott said:


> Oh yea - folks in the seats are gonna love this. Excellent!


Actually someone laughed so much that he fell off his seat..!


----------

